# family route visa FLR(M) form questions can anyone help please



## minnieamst (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I've got 4 questions, would appreciate anyone who could help me with those. Thanks in advance. 


1. Is the account with a bank or utility company for which you have supplied information and supporting documentation held jointly by you and other people? 

Does this have to be Yes?
All financial requirement is provided from my partner. (Bank statements, payslips, etc), Our utility bills/council tax have both of our names on it. We provide joint bank account but it's only for supporting docs to prove the relationship.

2. Does the account with the bank or utility company for which you have supplied information and supporting documentation relate to another person who is to provide you financial support? 

I understood this as a question about 'third party' that's not me nor my partner. So I said 'No.' is this correct?



3. There are 3 parts of consent form. part 1 is for myself, and I'm not sure about 2 and 3. 
Who are these for? I assume that part 2 is for my partner, and I could submit without part 3 signed? 

PART 2: Consent for the Home Office to verify third party information
If any information or documentation provided n is in the joint names of the applicant and another person (or persons), the joint owner should sign the following declaration:

PART 3: Consent for the Home Office to verify information from third party sponsor
If the information or documentation relates to another person or persons who is to provide the applicant with financial support, that person or persons* should sign the following declaration:



4. I already submitted the form and paid IHS, visa fee, and premium centre booking fee. I'm going to Croydon 13th, Sep. Any chance I could change an answer of the application form? I said 'No' to first question ( Is the account with a bank or utility company for which you have supplied information and supporting documentation held jointly by you and other people? ), if the answer should be Yes I'd have to change the form.... What could I do in this situation?


----------



## carla32 (Mar 5, 2013)

Go to this form:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/608678/FLR_M_-04-17.pdf

print out page 68 and get your partner to sign it because some of the documents you have provided are in joint names, and hand it in with your documents on the day.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. No, they want to know if anyone besides you or your partner have their name on the utility bill, such as a parent.

2. Yes that's correct, they're referring to anyone besides you or your partner.

3. Part 3 isn't applicable to your situation

4. 'No' was the correct answer so that's not a problem


----------



## minnieamst (Jun 26, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. No, they want to know if anyone besides you or your partner have their name on the utility bill, such as a parent.
> 
> 2. Yes that's correct, they're referring to anyone besides you or your partner.
> 
> ...


I've busy at work and completely forgot I made this thread - ended up writing an additional cover letter for these 2 questions just in case. Obviously I won't need it anymore, I feel so relieved. I'm going to the croydon centre tomorrow morning, thanks a lot for your help! wish me luck


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. No, they want to know if anyone besides you or your partner have their name on the utility bill, such as a parent.
> 
> 2. Yes that's correct, they're referring to anyone besides you or your partner.
> 
> ...




Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

IS the answer NO for point No 1,,,,, 100% correct ???? Please help.


----------

